# um dia aborrecido



## AGATHA2

Ola queridos forer@s lusófon@s

Qué significaría para voces 

"era um día aborrecido" 
o seja como era esse día ? o contrario de interessante o cheio de problemas o ...... ??


----------



## jazyk

Contrário de interessante.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Concordo com o Jazyk. Um dia chato, tedioso...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Também concordo.
Em espanhol seria "aburrido" e em inglês "bored".
RT


----------



## Macunaíma

Agatha,

Aborrecido, em português brasileiro, só é usado como sinônimo de tedioso (ou entediante), enfadonho e chato em linguagem mais literária. Embora seja muito usada com esse sentido em Portugal, o significado mais imediato da palavra aqui é "irritado, contrariado" : "Eles ficaram muito aborrecidos quando contamos que a reunião havia sido cancelada". Talvez por isso você tenha se confundido.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Macunaíma said:


> Agatha,
> 
> Aborrecido, em português brasileiro, só é usado como sinônimo de tedioso (ou entediante), enfadonho e chato em linguagem mais literária. Embora seja muito usada com esse sentido em Portugal, o significado mais imediato da palavra aqui é "irritado, contrariado" : "Eles ficaram muito aborrecidos quando contamos que a reunião havia sido cancelada". Talvez por isso você tenha se confundido.




Mas, a frase original é: Um dia aborrecido.
Por isso achei (e acho) que o sentido está mais para entendiante, chato, pois um dia não pode estar irritado nem contrariado, já que é um atributo humano.

RT


----------



## jazyk

> Por isso achei (e acho) que o sentido está mais para entendiante, chato, pois um dia não pode estar irritado nem contrariado, já que é um atributo humano.


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Agatha,
> 
> Aborrecido, em português brasileiro, só é usado como sinônimo de tedioso (ou entediante), enfadonho e chato em linguagem mais literária. Embora seja muito usada com esse sentido em Portugal, o significado mais imediato da palavra aqui é "irritado, contrariado" : "Eles ficaram muito aborrecidos quando contamos que a reunião havia sido cancelada". Talvez por isso você tenha se confundido.


----------



## Robinvn

ein langweiliger Tag para mim é 100% a idéia de "um dia aborrecido"...


----------



## AGATHA2

Muito obrigada a todos   O meu problema original era como expressar em portugues o verbo alemao "sich ärgern". O que parece ser bastante complicado


----------



## Denis555

AGATHA2 said:


> Muito obrigada a todos  O meu problema original era como expressar em portugues o verbo alemao "sich ärgern". O que parece ser bastante complicado


 
Meu dicionário brasileiro MICHAELIS Alemão-Português traduz "sich ärgern" como  "Aborrecer-se, irritar-se".


----------



## AGATHA2

Denis555 said:


> Meu dicionário brasileiro MICHAELIS Alemão-Português traduz "sich ärgern" como "Aborrecer-se, irritar-se".


 
Ola Denis !

Precisamente isso é o problema. Para mim "aborecer-se" e "irritar-se" sao duas coisas completamente diferentes


----------



## eumenes

Será que não está confundindo com espanhol. "Aburrir" tanto significa  chatear , irritar, cansar como   estar sem ânimo, depende do  contexto  mas em português não  aborrecer e irritar são praticamente a mesma coisa...


----------



## AGATHA2

Sim, estou completamente confundida porque trata-se de dois emocoes completamente diferentes

1. "to be bored" , "sich langweilen", "s´ennuyer" "aburrirse"

2. "to be angry", "sich ärgern", "se facher"

e nao consego comprender que o portugues nao ofreca dois verbos distintos


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Na verdade existem verbos distintos, sim... Vejamos:

_to be bored _= estar chateado, estar com tédio.

_to be angry _= estar com raiva, estar enfurecido, estar aborrecido.


----------



## AGATHA2

Marcio Afonso said:


> Na verdade existem verbos distintos, sim... Vejamos:
> 
> _to be bored _= estar chateado, estar com tédio.
> 
> _to be angry _= estar com raiva, estar enfurecido, estar aborrecido.


 
MAS  há otros que afirman que to be bored = estar aborrecido


----------



## eumenes

AGATHA2 said:


> Sim, estou completamente confundida porque trata-se de dois emocoes completamente diferentes
> 
> 1. "to be bored" , "sich langweilen", "s´ennuyer" "aburrirse"
> 
> 2. "to be angry", "sich ärgern", "se facher"
> 
> e nao consego comprender que o portugues nao ofreca dois verbos distintos


A intervenção do Márcio é correta. Eu insisto em acreditar que você está confundindo "aburrirse" em espanhol com "aborrecer-se" em português. Assim a sua lista ficaria:

1. "to be bored" , "sich langweilen", "s´ennuyer" "aburrirse (espanhol)" " entediado (português).

2. "to be angry", "sich ärgern", "se facher" "aborrecido (português)" "enfadado (espanhol).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

AGATHA2 said:


> MAS  há otros que afirman que to be bored = estar aborrecido



Em português, entendo que estar aborrecido pode significar os dois, estar com raiva, irritado ou estar entediado, chateado. Dependerá do contexto.

O mesmo se passa com a palavra "manga". Pode ser uma fruta ou a manga de uma camisa (sleeve).

RT


----------



## Macunaíma

Só pra reforçar:

No Brasil o verbo aborrecer-se é sinônimo do verbo irritar-se, embora aborrecer-se sinônimo de entediar-se também seja compreendido por aqui em linguagem literária. Quanto às emoções, claro, não há nenhuma confusão 

P.S. às vezes eu tenho a sensação de que ninguém me lê...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Por isso, insisto se a frase original dada é "um dia aborrecido", o sentido só poderia ser entediante, chato (boring/bored).

RT


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Só pra reforçar:
> 
> No Brasil o verbo aborrecer-se é sinônimo do verbo irritar-se, embora aborrecer-se sinônimo de entediar-se também seja compreendido por aqui em linguagem literária. Quanto às emoções, claro, não há nenhuma confusão
> 
> P.S. às vezes eu tenho a sensação de que ninguém me lê...[/quote]
> 
> 
> Ah nao, isso nao é certo


----------



## eumenes

Não será melhor então "um dia difícil" Por curiosidade procurei "sich ärgern" num site de busca e encotrei "brigar"... ai então pensei será que não é um "um dia brigado" ...  um dia difícil... Porque isso de "um dia aborrecido" não é nada fácil de entender mesmo... teria que vir acompanhado de uma explicação.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

eumenes said:


> Porque isso de "um dia aborrecido" não é nada fácil de entender mesmo... teria que vir acompanhado de uma explicação.



Às vezes eu também acho que ninguém me lê. Ora, porque não poderia ser "um dia entendiante/chato" (sem nada para fazer ??? o que haveria de errado com essa "tradução" ?

RT


----------



## Denis555

Tem os dois significados, vejam o que o dicionário AURÉLIO diz:

ABORRECER
[Do lat. abhorrescere.] 
Verbo transitivo direto. 
1.Sentir horror a; abominar: 
“Luís Garcia amava a espécie e aborrecia o indivíduo.” (Machado de Assis, Iaiá Garcia, p. 3); “abriu mesmo meia janela para arejar o quarto, aborrece os odores noturnos” (José Saramago, O Ano da Morte de Ricardo Reis, p. 59).
2.Causar aborrecimento a; desgostar: 
“Mistérios nunca nos aborrecem” (Machado de Assis, A Semana, II, p. 249).
3.V. apoquentar. 
Verbo intransitivo. 
4.Causar horror, aversão, tédio, aborrecimento, enfado. 
Verbo pronominal. 
5.Enfastiar-se; enfadar-se: 
“Passa-se um ano, o sedutor aborrece-se da companheira, abandona-a em um quarto de hotel.” (Graciliano Ramos, Linhas Tortas, p. 29.)
6.V. apoquentar. [Conjug.: v. aquecer.]


IRRITAR
[Do lat. irritare, ‘encolerizar’.] 
Verbo transitivo direto. 
1.Produzir irritação em; tornar colérico; encolerizar, exasperar, agastar; exaltar: 
“Eu era positivamente feia, e isso me irritava.” (Maria Julieta Drummond de Andrade, A Busca, p. 71.)
2.Excitar, espicaçar, provocar: 
Não lhe irritem o ânimo: seu estado de saúde não é nada bom; 
“Triste ironia atroz que o senso humano irrita: / Ele que doira a noite e ilumina a cidade, / Talvez não tenha luz na choupana em que habita.” (Jorge de Lima, Obra Completa, I, p. 208).
3.Impacientar; importunar. 
4.Produzir irritação em. 
5.Produzir sensação acre, picante, irritante, em; picar: 
“Toda a área tem um cheiro amoniacal, acre e forte, que irrita as narinas.” (Dionélio Machado, Os Ratos, p. 69.)
Verbo pronominal. 
6.Encolerizar-se, irar-se, enfurecer-se: 
Irritou-se com a proposta absurda, e saiu precipitadamente. 
7.Aborrecer-se, zangar-se. [Pres. ind.: irrito, etc.; pret. imperf. ind.: irritava, .... irritáveis, irritavam.]


----------



## AGATHA2

eumenes said:


> Porque isso de "um dia aborrecido" não é nada fácil de entender mesmo... teria que vir acompanhado de uma explicação.


 
Era para ver o que significava para voces o termino "aborrecido" e ja veio que significa tanto "to be bored" como "to be angry". Persiste a minha confusao


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ou seja, são homônimos homógrafos !!!


----------



## eumenes

AGATHA2 said:


> Era para ver o que significava para voces o termino "aborrecido" e ja veio que significa tanto "to be bored" como "to be angry". Persiste a minha confusao



Certo, vamos tentar assim...

Estou aborrecido com você (angry)
Me deixou aborrecido (angry)
Ele ficou aborrecido (angry)
Não venha me aborrecer com seus problemas (angry do que bored)

De qualquer forma raras vezes alguém aborrecido não fica parado.. o entediado sim. O aborrecido que fazer alguma coisa o entediado pelo contrário...


----------



## olivinha

Macunaíma said:


> P.S. às vezes eu tenho a sensação de que ninguém me lê...


 
Ah, não diga isso, Macunaíma. Com um nick de Macunaíma, como saberia eu que vc é um "rapag*ão*"?
O


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA, não se choque com o que eu vou dizer, mas se no Brasil você quiser dizer que está _very, I mean, *very* angry_ e parecer uma legítima nativa enfurecida, diga: "_Eu estou puta_!" ( pode ficar tranqüila que nós não vamos ficar escandalizados )

Quanto a estar aborrecida, aqui o significado nas ruas, nas conversas, na TV, enfim, em quase todos os lugares é _*estar irritada*_ ou *estar chateada* ( Ops, detalhe perverso: chateada vem de *chato*, que quer dizer *enfadonho*, "_*boring*_" ). *Aborrecido* como sinônimo de "*boring*" é literário, embora aceitável também; eu só a alertaria que um brasileiro não muito educado, alguém simples e do povo, imediatamente iria ligar a palavra ao sentido de *irritado*.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> AGATHA, não se choque com o que eu vou dizer, mas se no Brasil você quiser dizer que está _very, I mean, *very* angry_ e parecer uma legítima nativa enfurecida, diga: "_Eu estou puta_!" ( pode ficar tranqüila que nós não vamos ficar escandalizados )
> 
> HMMMM: NESTE CASO SERA IMPORTANTE DISTINGUIR ENTRE "SER" E "ESTAR"
> 
> Quanto a estar aborrecida, aqui o significado nas ruas, nas conversas, na TV, enfim, em quase todos os lugares é _*estar irritada*_ ou *estar chateada* ( Ops, detalhe perverso: chateada vem de *chato*, que quer dizer *enfadonho*, "_*boring*_" ). *Aborrecido* como sinônimo de "*boring*" é literário, embora aceitável também; eu só a alertaria que um brasileiro não muito educado, alguém simples e do povo, imediatamente iria ligar a palavra ao sentido de *irritado*.



QUE CONFUSAO !!!!! MAIS E MUITO INTERESSANTE: QUEM DIRIA QUE DUAS EMOCOES TAO DIFERENTES SEJAN LINGUISTICAMENTE TAO MIXTURADAS 



eumenes said:


> Certo, vamos tentar assim...
> 
> Estou aborrecido com você (angry)
> Me deixou aborrecido (angry)
> Ele ficou aborrecido (angry)
> Não venha me aborrecer com seus problemas (angry do que bored)
> 
> De qualquer forma raras vezes alguém aborrecido não fica parado.. o entediado sim. O aborrecido que fazer alguma coisa o entediado pelo contrário...



Obrigada. Sao frases muito uteis. Poderias tamben fazer algumas con o sentido de "to be bored"


----------



## Macunaíma

Se algum dia você vier para este lado do Equador e quiser deixar bem claro que você está realmente *puta* e até ameaçadora, você pode dizer que "_está com a macaca_" (rsrsrs). É isso mesmo: macac*a*, no feminino; macac*o* não produziria o mesmo efeito, _don't ask me why_. Parece estranho, e é estranho, mas é bem comum, e geralmente é usado quando se lembra o fato de que se esteve/está furioso ou de que alguém esteve/está furioso de maneira jocosa.

A word of advice: Só ouse dizer que está com a macaca se tiver absoluta certeza de que perdeu totalmente o seu sotaque alemão.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> A word of advice: Só ouse dizer que está com a macaca se tiver absoluta certeza de que perdeu totalmente o seu sotaque alemão.


 
Como isso é poco provavel parece que vou ficar sem a macaca


----------



## Denis555

AGATHA2 said:


> "_Eu estou puta_!" ( pode ficar tranqüila que nós não vamos ficar escandalizados )
> 
> HMMMM: NESTE CASO SERA IMPORTANTE DISTINGUIR ENTRE "SER" E "ESTAR"


É mesmo, a diferença de SER e ESTAR aqui é crucial!

Você poderia até mesmo dizer:
Estou *puta* porque estou sem um *puto*! (=Estou aborrecida/irritada/furiosa porque estou sem nenhum dinheiro!)

Não se esqueça que é _linguagem coloquial_!


----------



## elijahdavid

Um pouco atrasado, mas concordo com o OP, em inglês tbm temos duas palavras “irritated/annoyed” and “bored” que são bem diferentes, q os brasileiros traduzam com uma palavra só. Passei muito tempo tentando entender isso hahahaha pra mim as vezes o português falta palavras ...


----------



## Guigo

elijahdavid said:


> Um pouco atrasado, mas concordo com o OP, em inglês tbm temos duas palavras “irritated/annoyed” and “bored” que são bem diferentes, q os brasileiros traduzam com uma palavra só. Passei muito tempo tentando entender isso hahahaha *pra mim as vezes o português faltam palavras ...*



Não entendi:
irritated/annoyed = irritado, aborrecido, chateado
bored = entendiado. enfadado

Acho que sobram palavras...


----------



## elijahdavid

Guigo said:


> Não entendi:
> irritated/annoyed = irritado, aborrecido, chateado
> bored = entendiado. enfadado
> 
> Acho que sobram palavras...


 Mas como vemos no thread, “um dia aborrecido”, seria “a boring day”... entao...


----------



## Guigo

elijahdavid said:


> Mas como vemos no thread, “um dia aborrecido”, seria “a boring day”... entao...



_A boring day_ = um dia chato, um dia entendiante, um dia tedioso, um dia sacal, um dia aborrecido, um dia vazio, um dia maçante, um dia cacete, um dia monótono, um dia enfadonho, uma dia morrinha... então.


----------



## elijahdavid

Guigo said:


> _A boring day_ = um dia chato, um dia entendiante, um dia tedioso, um dia sacal, um dia aborrecido, um dia vazio, um dia maçante, um dia cacete, um dia monótono, um dia enfadonho, uma dia morrinha... então.


Amigo o problema eh q a frase “um dia aborrecido”,   Pode ver em cima que os brasileiros aq traduziram com palavras beeeem diferentes em inglês. Boring e angry/irritated


----------



## Guigo

@elijahdavid Como pode ver pelos exemplos que apresentei, "aborrecido" é uma das OPÇÕES para _boring_ e nem sempre a mais adequada. Eu diria mesmo, como brasileiro, que "chato" talvez fosse a primeiro opção, ao referir-se a um dia aleatório, sem graça, sem vida, tudo parado.

No caso de _angry/irritated_, eu usaria: irritante, desagradável, enervante, abominável, enjoado, aborrecido. Talvez a nossa primeira opção, neste caso, fosse mesmo "irritante" ou "desagradável"; também aparece "aborrecido", em situações específicas, quando algo lhe tocou diretamente.

Bom, estou oferecendo opções, para não ficar no estereótipo de que "faltam palavras", quando elas sobram no cesto. Abraço.


----------



## elijahdavid

Haha ok entao


----------



## englishmania

A boring / dull day.

Em Portugal,

aborrecido: dull/boring
aborrecido: upset


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Na minha visão, eu diria que ''o dia''  não tem ''adjetivo'', a não ser ''ensolarado'', ''nublado'', ''chuvoso'', etc. Quando uma pessoa fala ''Era um dia aborrecido'', eu logo penso que a pessoa está aborrecida, ou seja, ela usa o ''dia'' como ''escape'' para determinar como ela estava se sentindo naquele dia.


----------



## englishmania

Para mim, o dia pode ser chato pelo facto de não acontecer nada de especial nesse dia. Claro que o dia é chato para a pessoa que fala, logo, a pessoa transpõe a sua emoção para o dia... Mas não é isso que fazemos sempre?  ("Como foi o teu dia?")

Podemos descrever o dia relativamente a diferentes aspetos, como o tempo (soalheiro, nublado, frio,..), algum acontecimento, (trágico, feliz),...mas todas estas qualificações variam consoante a pessoa que fala, o lugar onde se encontra e as suas experiências.

Também podemos dizer que foi um "ano difícil"... uma "aula chata"... É sempre apenas uma opinião.

Na minha opinião, o que não me soa muito bem é "era' (pretérito imperfeito). Faz sentido "Foi um dia aborrecido/chato", "Estava a ser um dia chato até que..."ou "Tive um dia chato".

youtube.com/watch?v=WO5EhFrIohU


----------



## Alisson Pereira

englishmania said:


> Também podemos dizer que foi um "ano difícil"... uma "aula chata"... É sempre apenas uma opinião


Concordo em parte, mas talvez seja esse exatamente o problema que gerou toda essa ''questão de opinião'' desde de 2006. Nós estamos acostumado a falar ''ano difícil'' no sentido de ''minha vida foi...durante o ano. Agora o adjetivo está qualificando qual palavra?


----------



## englishmania

Está a qualificar "o (_meu)_ ano"...

Este tópico já existe desde 2006?


----------



## Dymn

Isto é como dizer "_um restaurante barato_", aqui "_barato_" significa que podes comer sem gastar muito dinheiro, não que podes obter o restaurante inteiro por um preço baixo  

Ou seja, os adjectivos e as palavras no geral podem ter significados diferentes segundo o que achamos mais verossímil, isto é pragmática.


----------

